# What is your lodge’s WhatsApp group like?



## Firebrand (May 5, 2020)

Hi all. I need some perspective here- kindly help out. 
I recently became initiated into a lodge, and prior to initiation I had been looking forward to an immersive experience, sharing Masonic truths and learning. The reality is this: the main means of communication is by a WhatsApp group, and the group communication has not turned out to be what I expected. No Masonic tidbits, no excerpts or paragraphs, no one sharing any  illuminating experiences or insights. What is being shared amongst the brethren is humorous videos and jokes that I find simply crass and vulgar. Boob cartoons, penises jokes and F-words litter our WhatsApp group on a daily basis; as you would expect of a high school lads’ group. It’s simply relentless. 

Now I’m not against light or even vulgar humour, but my view is that we all probably have a couple of other groups for that, where we can go to share the one about the beer bottle and the mistress’s underwear. Clearly I’m the newbie in the group; I don’t mind speaking up and challenging the status quo, but what’s the point if that’s what everyone is used to?
I’m at a loss. My options are
1. Stay there and suck it up, which I won’t do cos it’s riling me up
2. Speak up and challenge them, and risk being alienated (cos everyone seems to be enjoying it as it is)
3. Simply leave the WhatsApp group, as I won’t be missing much anyway.
Anybody got some advice? Also let me know what _your _WhatsApp group is like, and if any gems or edifying thoughts are being shared. 
Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 5, 2020)

I have a General Chat, an OFFICER chat and my Warden chat.

The general chat is for just that. It got a bit out of hand once but it has been corrected. The current WM must be the administrator and the only one allowed to manage all groups. I employ my Past Masters to talk to those who need reminders on the side. I use this method because some of the PMs know these Brothers personally and can talk to them without being misunderstood.

The general chat is for coordinating and general meeting reminders. Officer chat should be obvious.

My wardens chat is to bounce ideas around or to talk about issues that are need to know only.

I will be deleting my chats come December and leaving the messaging system to the new Master.


----------



## Brother JC (May 5, 2020)

No such animal for my lodges.
852 - the Master will text or email in singles or groups.
XIX - same, plus an FB page.
9659 - a listserve, FB, and private website keep us informed.
In your case I would have to ignore the app. What you’ve described are the reasons I generally avoid “social” media.


----------



## Bloke (May 10, 2020)

Firebrand said:


> Hi all. I need some perspective here- kindly help out.
> I recently became initiated into a lodge, and prior to initiation I had been looking forward to an immersive experience, sharing Masonic truths and learning. The reality is this: the main means of communication is by a WhatsApp group, and the group communication has not turned out to be what I expected. No Masonic tidbits, no excerpts or paragraphs, no one sharing any  illuminating experiences or insights. What is being shared amongst the brethren is humorous videos and jokes that I find simply crass and vulgar. Boob cartoons, penises jokes and F-words litter our WhatsApp group on a daily basis; as you would expect of a high school lads’ group. It’s simply relentless.
> 
> Now I’m not against light or even vulgar humour, but my view is that we all probably have a couple of other groups for that, where we can go to share the one about the beer bottle and the mistress’s underwear. Clearly I’m the newbie in the group; I don’t mind speaking up and challenging the status quo, but what’s the point if that’s what everyone is used to?
> ...


I would stay stay. Our WhatsApp group has changed during the shut in.. it has got more busy and frivolous.. but things do get discussed and suggested there (noting the whole lodge is not in it)... That said, face to face and reading online is where you will get  your Masonic Education.. but also at the moment, a lot of Masonic Education has sprung up on line.. start asking about it. Look for the "Blue Lounge Social Club" on Facebook (I am not on Facebook), they put up educational masonic events which non-masons can attend.  Last night they had one one the Eleusinian Mysteries..


----------



## Firebrand (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I’ll stay for the moment, but I’m not liking  it at all...


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 13, 2020)

Our WA group is very quiet. There is some humor and some serious talk. I like them both as a subject for a group like that.
I try to keep up the conversation as much as I can and bring stuff up. I advice you do the same. ASk. Bring memes with good insight, videos texts etc. PErhaps someone starts to dicussz about these subject.


----------



## Firebrand (May 13, 2020)

I have started posting the kind of stuff I would like to see, and I think things are improving. thanks!


----------



## JanneProeliator (May 13, 2020)

Firebrand said:


> I have started posting the kind of stuff I would like to see, and I think things are improving. thanks!


That is always the best thing. We all must be the change we want to see.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (May 16, 2020)

I would suggest reaching out to your local Lodge of Research, I know a lot of them are putting on Educational talks and discussions during the lockdown, using social media and the likes of Zoom. I've been to a few of ours which have all been presented by guest speakers.


----------



## Firebrand (May 16, 2020)

Sounds like a good idea. Though I believe that, as an EA, I’m limited in my ability to join/reach out to other lodges.
 Is that correct?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (May 16, 2020)

Firebrand said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Though I believe that, as an EA, I’m limited in my ability to join/reach out to other lodges.
> Is that correct?



You could ask your Worshipful Master about the Lodge of Research, I'm sure they will have some lectures / presentations that you could attend online, even as an EA. The subjects covered aren't always about the ceremonies, but about the history of various lodges, including different constitutions. We just had one on Irish travelling warrants, which was very informative. We have a brother that has given talks across the world on the subject of the 1st Degree tracing board, which aids in the understanding of the EA degree and isn't always done during the actual ceremony.


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2020)

Firebrand said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Though I believe that, as an EA, I’m limited in my ability to join/reach out to other lodges.
> Is that correct?


Depends. Some of the ones I have seen hosted here, non-Freemasons have been welcome.


----------



## Mike Martin (May 19, 2020)

dupe post


----------



## Mike Martin (May 19, 2020)

I'd say you may be expecting far too much in the way of "enlightenment" from Whatsapp, try joining a discussion forum instead.


----------

